

Your Employer Knows More Than The NSA - csoboard
http://jaime.io/2013/06/12/your-employer-knows-more-than-the-nsa/

======
not_quite
Oh, so my employer knows that I use TOR and the silk road to buy illegal drugs
online? Can they enumerate the long list of single use e-mail addresses I've
touched, stretching back into the 90's that have never been associated with
any of their systems? Do they know how many barely eighteen anal gangbang
videos I've watched, and which porn stars I prefer? Pffft! I'd wager the NSA
might know that, but certainly not my current employer. And not my previous
employers either.

Come the fuck on. What kind of quackery is this stupid bullshit. Is this some
kind of lame attempt at psychological operations to mitigate the simmering
public opinion about state-sponsored surveillance?

------
Amadou
I am thinking the ultimate technical solution would be a tiny computer that
acts like a usb and hdmi/dvi hub. Plug it in between the monitor/keyboard and
the employer provided computer.

It waits passively for a magic keycombo which causes it to switch the monitor
and keyboard to the computer inside the hub which has a bluetooth link to your
cell phone's internet connection. Voila! Easy internet access through your own
connection on your own personal computer.

~~~
Alterlife
...or a decent phone :-) .

------
greenyoda
_" Don’t use your social media accounts while at work. If you do, you could be
unknowingly sharing your social media account passwords with your employer."_

In the U.S. your employer can legally log your usage of their machines, but
wouldn't it be a criminal act if they then used your password to sign in to
your account and access other data (presumably without your permission)?

